# Danger Zone Question



## ardpub (Dec 9, 2017)

Newbie question here:

I started smoking two pork butts with a bunch of Charice sausage. The sausage maker told me not to exceed 180 or the fat would render out so the temp fluctuated between 150 and 180 for the first 8 or so hours of smoking.

At this point, I did some more reading and realized my temp should have been higher for the butts (they were injected with marinade, fyi).  I still have them going but am wondering if that temp was too low and into the danger zone. 

Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2017)

In my opinion they are not safe to eat, since you injected them.
But before you throw them out I would like our food safety expert Chef JimmyJ, to comment on this & have forwarded this thread to him.
As soon as he gets on here, he should give you his opinion.
Al


----------



## ardpub (Dec 9, 2017)

T


smokinal said:


> In my opinion they are not safe to eat, since you injected them.
> But before you throw them out I would like our food safety expert Chef JimmyJ, to comment on this & have forwarded this thread to him.
> As soon as he gets on here, he should give you his opinion.
> Al


Thanks Al.  I’m inclined to agree. Live and learn.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2017)

What was the temp of the butt, at what time in the cooking process...


----------



## ardpub (Dec 9, 2017)

I only realized later I should have been noting probe temps earlier in the smoke. First probe I remember was about 145 at 7 or 8 hours, which I’m guessing is too low for that time.


----------



## bregent (Dec 9, 2017)

What did you inject with and how did you prepare the injection?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2017)

_I only realized later I should have been noting probe temps earlier in the smoke. First probe I remember was about 145 at 7 or 8 hours, which I’m guessing is too low for that time.
_
The meat "should" be safe to eat....  once the meat gets above 130, the pathogens start dying..   Holding the meat at 130 for 86 minutes, it is safe.. as the temperature rises, the "bugs" start dying faster..
NON-intact meat is similar to injected meat...   It assumes pathogens are spread throughout the meat...
Using the chart below, you can determine when meat is safe... I always add extra time, on the time side..  Your therm MUST be calibrated so you know the real internal meat temp..
There are charts for poultry, fish, ground meats, intact whole muscle meats...    Always err on the safe side...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree with Dave. If 145 at 8 hours, it hit 130 a few hours earlier and bacteria was dead or , for sure, not multiplying. Add some incidentals like an Injection liquid with salt, sugar, acid, alcohol and/or you injected a Rubbed Butt or a hunk of pork you washed and confidence goes even higher as chances of growth are further reduced.

A Sausage without Cure should be Hot Smoked at 225+. It is not going to be in the smoker long enough for significant fat out taken to an IT of 165. While no recommended for 100% safety, smoking at 180 degrees is usually ok because safe temps are reached in under 4 hours. *150-160* degrees is Not a Safe Temp unless cured...JJ


----------



## ardpub (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I had made so much other food, I decided not to serve it, though the chances it was bad were probably pretty low.


----------

